# Coronary Sinus Catheter Placement-Does anyone know



## hcrochet (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone know what is the surgical code to bill for placement of a coronary sinus catheter?


----------



## dpumford (May 15, 2008)

Is this being done during an Ep Study/Ablation procedure?  If so look at 93621 which is an add on code to the main procdure.  What primary procedure was being done when the coronary sinus catheter was placed?


----------

